# Picture of My Setups



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

> I'd suggest to remove one or only a few leaves at a time. I prefer older leaves but too old leaves may not persist long enough for giving the plantlets a good head-start.
> 
> How did your nursery set-up looked like, Aaron? Any pics?


Here's a picture of my two emersed setups, though one of them is not longer technically emersed. The blackwater setup is on the bottom and the freshwater setup is on the top.










*Freshwater Setup:*

30 gallon breeder
3" square pots, most with Aquasoil, a few have minerilzed topsoil.
tap water about half way up the sides of the pots. KH of about 3 and GH about 8
2 x 21 watt NO T5 bulbs for 10 hours a day
a small powerhead to circulate the water
1/8 tsp of Miracle Gro every 1-2 weeks

*Blackwater Setup:*

33 gallon long
4' 2 x 32 watt T8 shoplight for 10 hours a day
3" square pots
50/50 Beech leaves / Aquasoil Amazonia 
Pure RO water
small powerhead for circulation
water level just above the tops of the plants to allow for flowering


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Very cool! any chance of a top down shot?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

orlando said:


> Very cool! any chance of a top down shot?


I was lazy. That requires a ladder. We have 9 foot ceilings in our condo and I'm using every inch.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Aaron, Nice setup there. keep it up 

The blackwater setup look like the water is above the soil. am i right?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, I raised the water level recently. I was inspired by Kai as I've seen him keep his blackwater Crypts in the same manner.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Noted, Aaron, Do you connect a air tube to have some air mix into the pump, so that water have oxygen...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

No, actually I was planning on adding CO2 to the water to see how the Crypts respond.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Aaron,
Nice setup. I am doing up one myself. Still in process.

You use 2 powerheads to circulate the water? because I see two in a tank. 

Thanks.

Yoong


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, I have a small powerhead in each tank. I just use a regular shoplight with T8 bulbs from the hardware store.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

By the way, if i am right, the co2 will be taken in via the plant, but for the root? it take in O2 right. Correct me if i m wrong.


----------

